# Bluewater 160 Pro Build



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm only going to have the rod holders installed on the starboard side.


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Finished.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats. Haven't been on one of their flats boats but Bluewater makes a fine center console. It looks like the heritage continues in the smaller models. Enjoy!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice looking boat. Let us know after you water test it


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks! I’m happy with the work they did. The trailer they set me up with is a bit big for my garage so I’m trying to figure something out with that. I’ll post some performance figures up soon.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I know this hull very well, as well as the 18ft. I know the original designer (3 gens back). Very solid dry riding boat. Bluewater perfected the deck cap and hatches and did a very good job with both. I use to know someone who would regular take it offshore fishing (way offshore), yet still pole the flats with it, believe it or not.

Congrats.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks great. Reminds me of the old flats & bay hulls


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Quality builder, I had a 21.50 for 8 years and the current owner is still fishing it hard. She's a legacy boat now; slay em.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

State fish rob said:


> Looks great. Reminds me of the old flats & bay hulls


That's what it is. The Flats and Bay eventually sold out to Famous Craft and was built by them for about 10yrs. Then Bluewater bought and re-tooled the 16 & 18ft molds from Famous Craft. This model hull (not the re-tooled deck) that Cory has was Flats and Bay's Fly Fisher model.

That thing will be a screamer with the Zuke 90. It ran plenty fast with a 60hp.


----------



## Flats Raider (Jul 25, 2017)

Cory2160 said:


> I'm only going to have the rod holders installed on the starboard side.
> 
> View attachment 39872


Do you know where I can purchase those rod holders?


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Not sure, but Bluewater would.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Flats Raider said:


> Do you know where I can purchase those rod holders?


They're made by TACO products. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/TACO-3-R...otyzynX1KtOUerSHYtZdTh1BQfTWH_MhoCMhoQAvD_BwE

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TACO-Alumi...h=item2cd52442ee:g:ecMAAOSwhnhbs~wE:rk:8:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/TACO-3-Rod...h=item1cb399426c:g:cIoAAOSwfbRbWRir:rk:3:pf:0

https://www.amazon.com/Taco-Metals-...er+Rack+-+Brushed+Aluminum+TACO+(45920)+11/17


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Those are different. Take a look at the pic I posted above. Bluewaters attach from the back. I know Bluewater outsources them, but not sure from where.


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

New Trailer:


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Really nice boat. Do you have to move up to the 18 to get the drawers under the seat? Can you share some pics of the boat with the finished hatches open?


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice boat


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, only the 18 has the hatches under the seats. Here is a shot of the hatches on mine:


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Really like the color combo...the metal rub rail insert sets things off nicely. Congrats...


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Nice, how do you like the xi3? 55 or 70lb thrust?


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll let you know in a few months. We just had a snowstorm up here in NJ and won't be able to run it for it bit, but I will report back once I do.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Hmmmm….new sled, can't use because of snow...bummer!


----------



## Cory2160 (Apr 21, 2016)

I stuck these under-gunnel pads on the boat. Got them from marinemat. Ordered 4 of the at 6x11 inches. They only charged me $25. I had another(very well known company) quote me $175. I know these aren’t seadek but they seem just as nice.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Nothing as hurtful as a boat cover w/ snow on it, unless its making a boat payment w/ snow on the cover. FISH ON !


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Any updates?


----------



## pman (Jun 27, 2018)

Cory- I'm curious to see it "in action" as well. I have that same hull from when they were built by Flats and Bay. Bought it new from them in Sarasota in 2000, and still fish the heck out of it. It will eat up the chop for a sub 17' boat. Poles very nicely, although 8" draft may be a bit generous considering a 15 degree deadrise and a fully loaded rig. Good news is it's light enough to push off those Charleston oyster beds (my hull bottom definitely shows it). Bluewater appears to have brought these up to a nice level. The F&B models had plastic hatches, and the rod holders were crap. Makes me want to drop mine off have them "modernize it". You'll enjoy that hull, I can assure you!


----------

